# Framingham State Dispatcher



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Communications Dispatcher (Part-Time Contractor)
Institution:
*Framingham State University*

Location:
Framingham, MA

Category:
Admin - Police and Public Safety

Posted:
09/17/2018

Type:
Adjunct/Part-Time

Salary:
$14.93 to $14.94 USD Per Hour

*Company Description:*

Framingham State University is a vibrant comprehensive liberal arts institution located just 20 miles west of Boston.

*Job Description:*

*General Statement of Duties:*

Framingham State University currently seeks part time dispatchers in University Police Department. Job responsibilities will include answering business and information calls; answering and processing all emergency calls in a timely fashion; maintaining direct radio communication with University Police Officers, Town of Framingham Police & Fire; Mass State Police, Maintaining daily log in a timely fashion; answering and monitoring calls from campus emergency phones, University AT&T - PTT phones, emergency lab phones and emergency elevator phones; monitoring over 100 CCTV digital surveillance cameras; taking in and recording all found property; deactivating University identification cards from restricted persons; querying registration and warrant checks for field Officers; filing maintenance request for determined campus deficiencies; serving window/counter traffic and issuing temporary parking passes and assisting with parking decal applications and correspondence as well as other related duties as required. Dispatchers will be required to complete Power Phone dispatcher training; and maintain CPR, first aid and LEAPS/DCJIS/NCIC certification. Operate computer aided dispatch systems and emergency notification programs.

Framingham State University currently seeks part time dispatchers in University Police Department. Job responsibilities will include answering business and information calls; answering and processing all emergency calls in a timely fashion; maintaini, Candidates must have completed High School, or hold a GED or equivalency, and must be computer literate. Previous dispatching experience in a public safety environment is preferred.,
*Requirements:*

Candidates must have completed High School, or hold a GED or equivalency, and must be computer literate.

Previous dispatching experience in a public safety environment is preferred.

*Additional Information:*

These are part-time, non-benefited, contractor positions. The work schedule includes a maximum of sixteen hours per week, at a rate of $14.94 per hour.

Shifts available are as follows:. 
Saturday 7:00 a.m. to 3:00 p.m. 
Sunday 7:00 a.m. to 3:00 p.m.

Framingham State University conducts criminal history and sexual offender record checks on recommended finalists prior to final employment for all positions.

Framingham State University is an equal opportunity/affirmative action employer.

Members of underrepresented groups, minorities, women, veterans, persons with disabilities, and all persons committed to diversity and inclusive excellence are strongly encouraged to apply.

*Application Instructions:*

Candidates must apply online by submitting a cover letter, resume, and the names and contact information for three professional references.

For full consideration, application materials must be received by September 30, 2018.

Framingham State University only accepts application materials through our online application system. We are unable to accept application materials through mail, email, fax, or hand delivery. If you experience technical issues with the online application process, please submit a helpdesk ticket.

Framingham State University understands that persons with specific disabilities may need assistance with the job application process and/or with the interview process. For confidential assistance, please contact the Human Resources Office at 508-626-4530 or http://www.Click2Apply.net/6pmdvyxg44pzb25g

Apply through Institution's Website


----------

